# shrimp tank



## default (May 28, 2011)

so i did full redo of a fluval spec, it was running as a shrimp tank for a fair bit of time, but got over grown by crypts and moss. so i moved the crypts to a larger tank and wanted to play with plants in higher lights! i switched out the 'spec's' LED lighting(which supported plants like rotala and ludwigia - i was surprised) and added a DIY co2 unit i had from before.
specs:
-fluval spec 2.5 gallon. (filter is 0.5 gallons)
-filtration = built on back sump style filter w/ huge sponge, bio rings, and ehfi substrat.
-lighting = fluval pcl13 13w 6400k - 7w per gallon.
-fluval shrimp stratum
-50w heater - inserted into filter compartment.
-DIY co2 with ladder atm
-manzanita driftwood (thanks to latino_aquarist)
-Aquainspiration dry ferts.
-dosing with seachem flourish and fluval shrimp minerals.

livestock and plants
-glossostigma elatinoides
-anubias
-ludwigia and rotala clippings (hidden atm)
-mini hygro
-tons of RCS & FRCS

this is a experiment to see what i would be missing, hopefully it works out ok though! lol any experience or comments would be greatly appreciated 

after setup.. my buddy gave me some of his manzanita collection, and i still have a very nice looking piece left over.. maybe for next setup!









alittle close, i cant wait to see the glossos actually grow in... hopefully... i got quite angry at this so i just stuffed the last bits and pieces in! stratum is horrible at planting stem clippings with no roots - and in such a small tank -.-









thanks for looking!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

sorry about last picture -.- i just realized it wasent flipped.. just turn your heads


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

update.
change tank entirely lol. the shrimps are now in a 5 gallon tank.
specs:
-fluval 13w lamp
-marina s10 filter (bio balls/ehfi substrat) and java moss
-netlea aquasoil mixed with shrimp stratum.
-50w heater
-DIY co2
-manzanita wood

plants are pearling and its been up and running for about a week and a half.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Really diggin' the new scape
you've changed out the glosso for marsilea minuta, am i correct?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

thanks alot man. and nope those are the same glosso  they got tall cause i didnt trim them enough, i added blyxa and pennywort and that was all. its more of a holding tank for some plants atm, looks very messy as you can tell lol.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

the way you plant them it will always grow tall, if you want it to grow horizontal plant it 1 node at a time. I know this is time consuming but it's the only way. so cut it in "T" or "Y" shapes get out those tweezers, beer, some music and your'll be done in no time.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Gorgeous. can't wait til that Glosso grows in nicely


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

much needed update. havent really had time to prune much but heres a couple of weeks later lol. not huge growth but the hairgrass is growing like weeds, but the blyxa is yellowing a little =/. and the floating plants dont seem to like to float lol.


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Fergus said:


> Looks great.


thank you!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

omg i envy you for being able to grow such nice hairgrass! i can never grow them! DX


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

iBetta said:


> omg i envy you for being able to grow such nice hairgrass! i can never grow them! DX


lol thanks, not that great right now, hoping it carpets with the glossos!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

got some pics of the shrimps eating. so many plants that the babies and some adults cant even find the food lol, but once they do they swarm.
-sorry for the reflections... very bright day lol

cherries and oranges


----------



## hlfelipe (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks great =)
I'm leaving from here inspired hehe


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

hlfelipe said:


> Looks great =)
> I'm leaving from here inspired hehe


thanks! that means a lot!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

new tank... lol i recently got a fluval ebi as a gift, and transfered tanks within 3 hours.. alittle cloudy, but everythings settling in and doing good.

























loving the tank. looks messier in person  but the background is great, and the filter is really powerful, had to turn it down, shrimps were flying everywhere.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

I notice there are some hairgrass-like plants with thicker leaves in the back...are those a different type of carpeting plant, or are they also hairgrass?

thanks!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

iBetta said:


> I notice there are some hairgrass-like plants with thicker leaves in the back...are those a different type of carpeting plant, or are they also hairgrass?
> 
> thanks!


that looks like blyxa japonica, it's a midground plant


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

iBetta said:


> I notice there are some hairgrass-like plants with thicker leaves in the back...are those a different type of carpeting plant, or are they also hairgrass?
> 
> thanks!


mhmm its blyxa.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

oh i see, thanks!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

alittle update. theres some growth


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

bomb tank. I would move the thermometers to another side, out of view.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holycrap.. I haven't been able to update on this till now.. Excellent work!!!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

tranceaddict said:


> bomb tank. I would move the thermometers to another side, out of view.


cheers bud. you're right i should, i was just monitoring the temperature these past few days, got pretty warm, i even needed 2 just to be sure XD


Ciddian said:


> Holycrap.. I haven't been able to update on this till now.. Excellent work!!!


thanks a lot! it was more of a holding tank for some plants but everything just seemed to have just grown in. i was planning on perhaps adding some red or purple plants, too much green.


----------

